# First time using a template



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the results of my first attempt at template routing. Butterflies are 1/4"x1 3/8"x 2". Done with my Brand new Bosch 1617 and a spiral craft kit. Not perfect but I think pretty good for first attempt, I did practice on a scrap piece first. Any and all comments please. Thanks for looking.:nhl_checking:

Paul:sold:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

looks nice, well done. by the way is that white quater sawn?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rastus said:


> This is the results of my first attempt at template routing. Butterflies are 1/4"x1 3/8"x 2". Done with my Brand new Bosch 1617 and a spiral craft kit. Not perfect but I think pretty good for first attempt, I did practice on a scrap piece first. Any and all comments please. Thanks for looking.:nhl_checking:
> 
> Paul:sold:


Hi Paul..... Not bad at all
Looks really good to me.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul....

outstanding first effort!! Beautiful QS white oak (i'm guessing). the bow ties pulled the look together very nicely. What are your plans for those panels?


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, yes that is QSWO, should have added that. The panels and spindles are for a buffet/sideboard I am currently building.

Paul


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

QSWO with those kinda rays is hard to come by around here. Gorgeous wood selection. Please do keep the forum posted on your progress, I'd really enjoy seeing how this all comes together for ya...

bill


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Bill, my wife actually helps me pic out my lumber. She'll see the flecks and rays before me! I've been trying to post a link to my facebook page with more pics but I'm not allowed cause my total post are under 10. So I'll do a couple more post and try later.

Paul


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Your first attempt looks great Paaul.


----------

